# Key Lime Fly Update - ALOT OF PICS!!!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Much thought went into that customization,
                 congratulations,
you've achieved micro-warwagon status!

                            

                        I like it!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

nicely done!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That is one of the sweetest NMZ's I've ever seen! Which deck option is that to get the front and back seats done as decking?


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Beautiful boat, but I see one thing wrong--it's parked in Peachtree City. 

(I was once held prisoner in Marietta/Roswell for 10 years)


----------



## Hooty (Mar 1, 2008)

That thing is awesome! Peachtree City, huh?, you could pull that thing with your golf cart. ha ha. I live in Brookhaven. Do you ever fish the Hooch?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice 'Yota as well!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm in Awe ...Total loss for words .... It's like the 1% Women 'Ya just want to look and drool ...


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice and clean.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

> That is one of the sweetest NMZ's I've ever seen! Which deck option is that to get the front and back seats done as decking?


Oysterbreath -
It's the standard NMZ Highsider layout - raised front and rear decks with the center box.

Canoeman -
Yes, I am a prisoner of PTC. However, I was raised in S. Florida on Biscayne Bay and fishing was my pastime. One of these days I will get back....but for now frequent trips have to do!

Hooty -
Never fished the Hooch....I usually head down to Westpoint to tighten some lines.

FSUfisher -
This is my other pride and joy...









Thanks everyone for the kind word.....Who knows what's next??? Full Seadek is coming in April!

JJ


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful! A very well thought out fishin' machine!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats one bitchin set up!


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive feedback...

Well tomorrow's the big day! Early start for Cape Coral to pick up my brother then heading down to Chokoloskee for three days of camping and fishing.

Talk to you guys next week....and hopefully with a detailed positive fishing report.

Thanks again....JJ


----------



## BiteEmnBeatEm (Jul 21, 2009)

what tiller handle extension is that? ive never seen one with a cork handel.... its nice!


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful.   [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

BTW, I am originally from Newnan.  When I was growing up there, Peachtree City did not exiist.  Period.  It was "invented" in the 50's.  I love the variety that Florida offers us fisher-people, but sometimes miss the quiet, relaxing days of fishing the lakes and streams in that part of GA.  Took my 13 lowsider up there a few times.

Good luck this week in FL.

Kemo


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Sick boat dude. I think you like stradics as much as i do haha ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

that boats way to clean to be sitting outside, i'd have to make some room in my living room for it LOL...


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

I know, either the living room or rent a storage. I love the name of the boat too.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## markpriester (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah the tiller is cool and how about the rod tube extensions those dont look homemade, where did you snag those?


----------



## sshawn75 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet ride!!! I was wondering the same thing about the rod holder extensions. I like those, where did you get 'em?


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. I made the rod holder extensions from pvc - shaped with a dremel tool and router.

Thanks for all of the positive feedback.

Maybe I'll see you guys at the Rally??


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, definitely see you at the rally. thats the most rigged NMZ i've seen. Looks great man!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

you got everything anyone could ever want on that rig!


----------



## wallbanger2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nicely done!!! Very clean layout.

One question, how do you get from the back to the front to work the trolling motor with the grab bar and the rods going from one side to the other?


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

> Nicely done!!!  Very clean layout.
> 
> One question, how do you get from the back to the front to work the trolling motor with the grab bar and the rods going from one side to the other?


Believe it or not, I am a pretty big guy (250lbs) and there is enough room to pass through the rods and the grab bar to get from the back to front.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

She's a beaut! VERY clean layout!

Dave


----------



## pancholo (May 10, 2009)

I would be tipping that nmz all day ... how do i go from front to back?
the grab bar is on the way and there is no space between the rod holder and the rail for me to put a foot through... LOL! 

I guess this is the skinny guy version of the nmz customization... LOL! ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree with Brett, a lot of thought went into that rig, nicely done. 

I'll add that those Penn International fly reels are great reels too. A little on the heavy side compared to the newer generation of fly reels, but solid performers. I have a #4 that I've been using on a  12wt every year since I got it in March of 1995. Drag is still silky smooth, no corrosion, rust stains, etc, top quality reels all the way... 

Be sure to post some hero shots with that stuff.


----------



## NoSeeUm (Jun 25, 2007)

AWESOME RIDE!!! Anything worth doing is worth doing right, and this has been done right, congrats. I hadn't seen those manual trim tabs before, how's that effect the ride and hole shot if I may ask? And what kind of top speed you looking at?


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice boat. Mods are perfect.


----------



## dawgdoc1 (Nov 8, 2008)

beautiful boat!


----------

